# getting fitted for Irons



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - I am a 20 handicapper going tomorrow to finally trade in my ping eye 2's and get fitted for a new set of iron. I have 650 bucks to spend on top of whatever I get for the pings. 

can you pros and golf nuts help me here
1) What does getting fitted mean?? what should I look for?? are all irons standard length?? should I mess with the lie etc?? 
2) what kind of irons would you all recomend? I dont think I want or need huge cavity backs?? I have hit blades and like them - bhut do want a forgiving game improver as well - forged ones are cool
etc...advice please 
thanks in advance!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

1.) Getting fitted means you are going to get clubs built to fit your body size and your swing, including speed, plane, etc.
2.) Look for a golf specialty store or a professional that has a clubfitting service. Usually you'll want to get more than one opinion. Most golf specialty stores or professionals will offer to fit you for free if you buy clubs from them.
3.) All irons are not standard length. They can be adjusted in length in the manufacturing process by lessening or increasing the cut of the shaft. This, of course, serves to fit shorter or taller players.
4.) YES, you should definitely mess with the lie angle, shaft of choice by flex, kickpoint, torque, grip size, etc. These are the most important and vital fitment aspects of irons.
5.) I would not recommend blades for a 20 handicap. Blades generally have a small head and a small sweet spot. You'll benefit more from a game improvement set, something like a Callaway X-20 or Taylor Made r7 or r7 draw. If blades tickle your fancy more and you are more comfortable with them, then go with blades, but being a 20 handicap, you'll benefit more from a larger, more forgiving club head.
6.) Before you ask steel or graphite, steel by all means. Steel is much more accurate, and accuracy is what you are looking for in an iron.

Before you take the plunge, you'll want to realize that as your swing develops, if your swing speed changes, if your swing plane changes, the specs you'll need to be fit for may slightly change as well. I went down a degree in lie angle with a swing adjustment recently. It won't change too much, but be sure to keep up with it if you make any significant swing changes.

Also, forged irons can lose their specs over time, where cast irons will not. Get them checked every season by a clubfitter if you go with forged.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Look no further for advice. Cody has done an excellent job of giving you the advice you need to make an educated purchase. I would only second the comment about getting more than one opinion. And hit a few brands - get the set that you hit the best. You can find out what your used clubs are worth on line. I forget the site.... then you can have a better idea of what you can afford. And really, cavity backs will help your game - you do want that - right?

Good luck in your search, keep us posted!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

20 handicapper with blades? after you have them a week you arms and body will be shaking with all those off center shots you have hit that send nasty vibrations up that shaft...

Better get sensicore shafts to absorb some of it is all i got to say


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*Cody's great advice!*

hey Cody - thanks gain for that stellar advice! I got an in store club fitting to determine lie angle etc. I just needed the normal lie angle and length etc. I gota new set of Taylor made r-7 's (not the draw models - just the regulars) and they are killin! I hit my 3 iron on a 215 par 3 tee at Bethpage and landed right on the dance floor pin high and about 6 feet away - I love these irons - thanks Cody! taking them out to Sandpiper next week to play - cant wait. may handicap lowered a little as well and thats only the first round - 80's golf here I come.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's good you got your irons to work for you! Fitting makes a ton of difference. FYI though, establishing a new handicap, after one round, isn't really accurate..play about 20 rounds before you decide your cap dropped. Good luck, and I hope it does drop!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool. Glad to hear it. The r7 line are awesome clubs. Some of the best I've ever seen. I gotta say I'm jealous. I have a set of custom r7 TPs on order but it is taking forever! Glad I could help.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> hi - I am a 20 handicapper going tomorrow to finally trade in my ping eye 2's and get fitted for a new set of iron. I have 650 bucks to spend on top of whatever I get for the pings.
> 
> can you pros and golf nuts help me here
> 1) What does getting fitted mean?? what should I look for?? are all irons standard length?? should I mess with the lie etc??
> ...


Hey,

I think we are in the same boat. I too want to have or play a very good iron.

I discovered that my custom fitted irons are not the exact lie angle I want, it is plus 1/4inch in length but standard lie angle.

I felt my G5 irons to fly less distance as compared to my TM r7 XD iron.
what i mean is my 5iron can fly to 185yards if I used my r7XD, but if I used the G5iron, it flies less the distance.

The downside on playing these two irons are both are Casted.

Thats why, I wanted to buy a forged iron playing cavity back so that I can adjust the lie angle.

Hitting it on the range is totally different than playing on the fairway. I want a iron that can perform both, distance & control & playability.

And upon searching, I am left with Mizuno irons where they are made forged.
If I feel the plus 1 degree upright doesn't work for me, I can just re-adjust it to the standard lie angle.

Adding 1/4 or 1/2inch is easy & can be done, but adjusting the lie angle is another thing that we should consider.

Happy hunting & pls keep me updated on your irons.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

300Yards said:


> FYI though, establishing a new handicap, after one round, isn't really accurate..play about 20 rounds before you decide your cap dropped. Good luck, and I hope it does drop!


 Hey 300yards - yea I realize that - I use myscorecard.com and I am not sure how accurate it is - my cap went down a half point! it's not like I lowered 6 points or anything - If I can be playing at a 18 index by summers end I will happy! here in New York I am lucky to have bethpage in my backyard. BP consists of 5 courses and they are all rated pretty difficult to darn near impossible - I highly recommend these courses to anyone traveling in the area!
by the way -I read your drivers reviews - thanks they are great!..just curious - I play a taylor made burner driver reg. flex. I have never had a better driver in my hands. I can count on 280-300 yards even more when I really catch her right - did you review this club? It's simply the best driver I have ever owned - this club enabled me to learn 
to drive straighter and loose my hard fade (ex slicer  )

Sw


----------

